# Oinktoberfest



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 27, 2007)

Does anyone know, for sure, if the BBQ Central teams are going to be together for Oinktoberfest??  

Also heard a rumor that tickets will be sold for $20 each for Charlie Daniels.  Any truth to this?  

How many teams are coming so far??


----------



## wittdog (Aug 27, 2007)

Tickets for CD are $20 a pop...
Don't know about the teams being togheter the CD is creating logistic nightmares...
And the contest is now full...I think 47 teams...and a few on a waiting list maybe


----------



## wittdog (Aug 27, 2007)

Yeah but I'm thinking we will be able to hear him just fine from our comp spots..and have chairs and our own beer or mixed drinks..and food just my .02


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 27, 2007)

I want $20 for having to listen to him.  Better get there early as maneuvering around may present a problem.  I heard many NEBS teams are not coming back.  If this turns out to be a clusterF$#%, I won't be back either.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 27, 2007)

I thought the entry fee included a couple of passes to the concert.  They did this also at Madison, IN for the Elvin Bishop concert.  I let my wife and a friend have the wristband that got them into the concert.  I did not have the time to go to the concert.

We'll be at Oinktoberfest.  Not reall sure what has the NEBS teams PO'd but we'll be there.  I've always enjoyed the contest and look forward to seeing our NY friends there.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 27, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Does anyone know, for sure, if the BBQ Central teams are going to be together for Oinktoberfest??
> 
> Also heard a rumor that tickets will be sold for $20 each for Charlie Daniels.  Any truth to this?
> 
> How many teams are coming so far??



Maybe Pigs, Wittdog, or better yet George could get the answers for us. 

Also if the comp is sold out it would be nice to see a list of the teams so we know who is coming!


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 27, 2007)

I believe Pigs talked to George and it looks like we are most likely going to be all together.


----------



## oompappy (Aug 27, 2007)

Here is some info from another site.....




> Oinktoberfest <http> is scheduled for September 28 - 30, 2007. In its 6th year, the BBQ Competition has become one of the premiere events in Western New York and in conjunction with the
> The Great Pumpkin Farm Fall Festival  <http>there is something to do for all ages.
> 
> *Teams competing in the KCBS contest will get up to six wrist bands which includes the concert.* Additional tickets for Friday night's Charlie Daniels concert are available at the WNY Event Centre (716/759-6300) and at all Ticketmaster locations as well as on their website <http>. General admission tickets are $20.00 for this outdoor concert, rain or shine.
> ...


[/url]


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 27, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> I believe Pigs talked to George and it looks like we are most likely going to be all together.



Just so it's not in the mud.  

Be prepared for ANY kind of weather including...never mind, don't even want to mention it.  Just remember what happened the following Wednesday after last year's event.  If you can't remember, go back in the archives and you'll find it.  I'm looking forward to seeing the whole gang and meeting the one's I haven't.

I'm offering to pick up Greg on the way up so he won't even have to pay for gas.


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 27, 2007)

After last weekend I will be bringing extra tents even just to be sure a heater etc etc. 

I overpack at the best of times anyways LOL.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 27, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> [quote="Diva Q":3c0k71er]I believe Pigs talked to George and it looks like we are most likely going to be all together.



Just so it's not in the mud.  

Be prepared for ANY kind of weather including...never mind, don't even want to mention it.  Just remember what happened the following Wednesday after last year's event.  If you can't remember, go back in the archives and you'll find it.  I'm looking forward to seeing the whole gang and meeting the one's I haven't.

I'm offering to pick up Greg on the way up so he won't even have to pay for gas.[/quote:3c0k71er]

Greg can find his own way...he'll see you on Saturday!  With his video camera!! 8)


----------



## wittdog (Aug 27, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> [quote="Diva Q":2mdapnk5]I believe Pigs talked to George and it looks like we are most likely going to be all together.



Just so it's not in the mud.  

Be prepared for ANY kind of weather including...never mind, don't even want to mention it.  *Just remember what happened the following Wednesday after last year's event*.  If you can't remember, go back in the archives and you'll find it.  I'm looking forward to seeing the whole gang and meeting the one's I haven't.

I'm offering to pick up Greg on the way up so he won't even have to pay for gas.[/quote:2mdapnk5]
We lost power today..I was having Post Traumatic Stress...ran out and got gas for the generator


----------



## wittdog (Aug 27, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Diva Q":2siffulk]After last weekend I will be bringing extra tents even just to be sure a heater etc etc.
> 
> I overpack at the best of times anyways LOL.


bring your extra tents.  it will guarantee good weather.   [/quote:2siffulk]
Man up here....it could be anywhere between 90* and 27*


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 27, 2007)

It was 30 last year.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 28, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Uncle Bubba":3nny2yly]It was 30 last year.


  remind me to bring my insulated overalls. [/quote:3nny2yly]

Make sure you bring a heated cover for your computer so your cookers will still work in the cold.


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 28, 2007)

Well I BBQ'ed in -26 C (-15 F)weather many times. THis should be no problem. 

We are pretty tough cookies up here when it comes to weather.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 29, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Well I BBQ'ed in -26 C (-15 F)weather many times. THis should be no problem.
> 
> We are pretty tough cookies up here when it comes to weather.


We aren't worried about you Diva (well maybe your tents  ) we are worried about the Southern Boys.


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 29, 2007)

I'll bring a big bottle of Jack - that will help keep everyone warm LOL


----------



## wittdog (Aug 29, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think i'm the most southern member of bbq central coming up to compete and for the record it gets pretty dang cold here in va.  maybe not buffalo or ontario cold, but pretty cold non the less.   [/quote:shlylv8r]
Yeah you were one of the Sothern Boys I was takingabout  
Just Funning Ya but ...bring wool socks..layer up...and buy a winter coat  
If all else fails drink whiskey..thats' my excuess..


----------



## wittdog (Aug 29, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah you were one of the Sothern Boys I was takingabout  
Just Funning Ya but ...bring wool socks..layer up...and buy a winter coat  
If all else fails drink whiskey..thats' my excuess..[/quote:2kyygos1]
cold weather advise from someone in upstate ny sounds like good advice.  see ya in a month.   [/quote:2kyygos1]
Brian these pics were taken last "fall"


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 30, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> 17 degrees at a bbq contest would *SUCK!*



What are you a wuss???

 :roll:


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 30, 2007)

rolmao


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 4, 2007)

For anyone who lives in the area can you recommend a hotel?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 4, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> For anyone who lives in the area can you recommend a hotel?


http://www.oinktoberfest.com/Lodging.html
Just add 716 to the number. Numb skull Geo forgot to add the area code.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 4, 2007)

apparently I was blind

LOL thank you.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 4, 2007)

Do the Village Haven Motel

9370 Main St., Clarence 716-759-6845
Nice place. Just down the road from oink.
ASA Ransom House is very nice, but big bucks! 
( I used to "dish dog" there many years ago  :roll:  )


----------



## Molson (Sep 20, 2007)

I think we may come down to cheer on the hometown team (DivaQ) and see CD. It will be different being at a comp, and not competing.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 20, 2007)

It will be great to see Molson Tibor and Roxy. (Maybe you all should give me a few tips too!!!! )


----------



## wittdog (Sep 21, 2007)

Next week at this time...I'll be having my first beer of the competition..  
Now that is a happy thought.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 21, 2007)

we will be there first thing in the morning as we are coming in the night before.


----------

